# Elkay drinking fountain rough in height



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm roughing in for three Elkay drinking fountains, model EDFB12C. They need to be ADA compliant. 

According to the cut sheet I have, the bottom of the tailpiece is 30-1/2" AFF. Looking at a trim trap I have sitting here, to avoid using a tailpiece extension that would put my trap arm at about 32" to center. This just seems really high to me. I'm wondering if anyone can confirm this?

Thanks


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Look at the red circles . The standard height is 40" , the ada height is 34".


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

I have that cut sheet. If you look at the right drawing it shows the bottom of the tail piece at 30-1/2" for ADA.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

You're right it is ada on the right pic , I missed the little asterick.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

Your fine there no worries 30 1/2" is perfect at least it isn't a dbl water fountain I really dislike those


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah that cut sheet is a little misleading,the 2 views aren't to scale.I saw a differant one that made 30 1/2" alot more believe-able.


----------

